# Concorrente lesbica di RAC insultata "Se la legge Zan venisse approvata..."



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2021)

*Sara Vanni*, insegnante e concorrente del quiz di Rai 1 *Reazione a Catena* e facente parte del trio di campionesse "*Le Sibille*" ha annunciato sul suo profilo Twitter di essere stata insultata e, perciò, sporgerà querela: "_*A causa delle minacce ricevute nei miei confronti, della mia famiglia e dei miei amici ho esposto una querela verso alcuni profili..*Grazie a tutt* per il supporto...In tutto questo *sono stata insultata e minacciata anche per il mio orientamento sessuale. Se la #leggezan fosse stata approvata, avrebbe costituito un aggravante*"._


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Vanni*, insegnante e concorrente del quiz di Rai 1 *Reazione a Catena* e facente parte del trio di campionesse "*Le Sibille*" ha annunciato sul suo profilo Twitter di essere stata insultata e, perciò, sporgerà querela: "_*A causa delle minacce ricevute nei miei confronti, della mia famiglia e dei miei amici ho esposto una querela verso alcuni profili..*Grazie a tutt* per il supporto...In tutto questo *sono stata insultata e minacciata anche per il mio orientamento sessuale. Se la #leggezan fosse stata approvata, avrebbe costituito un aggravante*"._


Ogni episodio di insulto va condannato e siamo d'accordo.

Ma voglio aggiungere, per chi segue il quiz come me, sono due anni che qui favoriscono certi soggetti propagandistici. Se notate all'intesa vincente, non le ammoniscono mai nonostante facciano i telegrammi, mentre agli avversari sì, per non parlare delle catene finali che da qualche giorno stranamente sono facili, eccetto le ultimissime puntate perchè hanno già fatto un bel bottino. 

L'anno scorso il trio di fratelli, con quello in mezzo che si atteggiava da omosessuale ed ebbe gli elogi della stampa progressista perché nel suggerimento disse la parola "omogenitoriale" per indicare la famiglia e quest'anno questa qui che sui social mette tutti post contro Salvini e manifestazioni arcobaleno e cose così.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Vanni*, insegnante e concorrente del quiz di Rai 1 *Reazione a Catena* e facente parte del trio di campionesse "*Le Sibille*" ha annunciato sul suo profilo Twitter di essere stata insultata e, perciò, sporgerà querela: "_*A causa delle minacce ricevute nei miei confronti, della mia famiglia e dei miei amici ho esposto una querela verso alcuni profili..*Grazie a tutt* per il supporto...In tutto questo *sono stata insultata e minacciata anche per il mio orientamento sessuale. Se la #leggezan fosse stata approvata, avrebbe costituito un aggravante*"._


Gesto da condannare. Ma il * per cancellare il maschile sta diventando una moda?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma il * per cancellare il maschile sta diventando una moda?


Senza parole e la Rai ci marcia tenendo in gara questa gente, nella più brutta edizione di Reazione a Catena di sempre. Speriamo che l'anno prossimo facciano una bella pulizia. 

In ogni caso, ciò non giustifica gli insulti assolutamente!


----------



## Giofa (19 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gesto da condannare. Ma il * per cancellare il maschile sta diventando una moda?


Ecco possiamo dire che sta storia dell’* è la classica stupidaggine che svilisce un principio giusto (il rispetto per tutti)?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Vanni*, insegnante e concorrente del quiz di Rai 1 *Reazione a Catena* e facente parte del trio di campionesse "*Le Sibille*" ha annunciato sul suo profilo Twitter di essere stata insultata e, perciò, sporgerà querela: "_*A causa delle minacce ricevute nei miei confronti, della mia famiglia e dei miei amici ho esposto una querela verso alcuni profili..*Grazie a tutt* per il supporto...In tutto questo *sono stata insultata e minacciata anche per il mio orientamento sessuale. Se la #leggezan fosse stata approvata, avrebbe costituito un aggravante*"._



90 su 100, nessuno l'ha insultat*. Avrà pagato qualcuno per fare commenti fake, così da costruirci un caso sopra.

Tanto ormai funziona così, ci scommetto l* pall*.

Dittatura ideologica anche sul dizionario. E vabbè, queste sono cose importanti per i progressisti ebeti. I vostri figli vanno a squola da 'sta gente. Auguri.


----------



## sampapot (19 Agosto 2021)

basta con questi asterischi!!! esistono 2 generi (il neutro non esiste più, tranne che per i tedeschi).....è nata con la patata, quindi è una femmina...etero o omo che sia...se poi preferisce le patate, sono fatti suoi


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2021)

A chi interessa, è questa qui.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2021)

Nel gioco e in altre situazioni porta gli occhiali. Buona visione  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

Uahahahahah




Queste le terranno per tutta l'edizione, mettendogli domande facili e avversari scarsi.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 90 su 100, nessuno l'ha insultat*. Avrà pagato qualcuno per fare commenti fake, così da costruirci un caso sopra.
> 
> Tanto ormai funziona così, ci scommetto l* pall*.
> 
> Dittatura ideologica anche sul dizionario. E vabbè, queste sono cose importanti per i progressisti ebeti. I vostri figli vanno a squola da 'sta gente. Auguri.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gesto da condannare. Ma il * per cancellare il maschile sta diventando una moda?


ma che è pensavo fosse un errore di battitura....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Vanni*, insegnante e concorrente del quiz di Rai 1 *Reazione a Catena* e facente parte del trio di campionesse "*Le Sibille*" ha annunciato sul suo profilo Twitter di essere stata insultata e, perciò, sporgerà querela: "_*A causa delle minacce ricevute nei miei confronti, della mia famiglia e dei miei amici ho esposto una querela verso alcuni profili..*Grazie a tutt* per il supporto...In tutto questo *sono stata insultata e minacciata anche per il mio orientamento sessuale. Se la #leggezan fosse stata approvata, avrebbe costituito un aggravante*"._


Premessa: faccia quel che vuole nel suo intimo, non me ne può fregare di meno. Gli insulti, a prescindere da tutto, sono un che di vomitevole che trova terreno fertile nel mondo parallelo dei social: se la società fosse davvero sana, certe esternazioni sarebbero episodiche, invece proliferano dappertutto.
Ciò detto, mi permetto di dire solo due cose:
1. queste storia degli asterischi è un “abominio della desolazione“; chi applica certe idee anche alla grammatica sarebbe da internare;
2. il trio a cui appartiene la ragazza in questione è assai facilitato dalla trasmissione, vedasi anche la questione delle ammonizioni.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Premessa: faccia quel che vuole nel suo intimo, non me ne può fregare di meno. Gli insulti, a prescindere da tutto, sono un che di vomitevole che trova terreno fertile nel mondo parallelo dei social: se la società fosse davvero sana, certe esternazioni sarebbero episodiche, invece proliferano dappertutto.
> Ciò detto, mi permetto di dire solo due cose:
> 1. queste storia degli asterischi è un “abominio della desolazione“; chi applica certe idee anche alla grammatica sarebbe da internare;
> *2. il trio a cui appartiene la ragazza in questione è assai facilitato dalla trasmissione, vedasi anche la questione delle ammonizioni.*


Sono due anni che favoriscono certi tipi di concorrenti. L'anno scorso c'erano i tre fratelli con quello in mezzo che faceva le mosse da gay e divenne l'idolo dei radical chic, dopo che suggerì "omogenitoriale" per indicare famiglia. Mi ricordo che all'inizio erano scarsi all'intesa, ma a furia di mettergli avversari scarsi erano migliorati.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che favoriscono certi tipi di concorrenti. L'anno scorso c'erano i tre fratelli con quello in mezzo che faceva le mosse da gay e divenne l'idolo dei radical chic, dopo che suggerì "omogenitoriale" per indicare famiglia. Mi ricordo che all'inizio erano scarsi all'intesa, ma a furia di mettergli avversari scarsi erano migliorati.


È proprio questo che, alla lunga, mi rende antipatici programmi del genere: la vittoria di un concorrente è in molti casi predeterminata a tavolino. Si creano poi fenomeni culturali in cui di fenomenale non c’è manco l’ombra e chi è davvero meritevole viene mandato fuori. I trucchetti che usano per ottenere questi scopi sono anche banali e prevedibili.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Agosto 2021)

per me chiunque utilizzi * (tutt* e via dicendo) dovrebbe perdere il diritto di voto.
Non sono conquiste, sono sconfitte di una società civile. Non siamo tutti uguali, siamo tutti diversi, ma dobbiamo rispettarci e avere gli stessi diritti. Ma siamo diversi, non uguali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 90 su 100, nessuno l'ha insultat*. Avrà pagato qualcuno per fare commenti fake, così da costruirci un caso sopra.
> 
> Tanto ormai funziona così, ci scommetto l* pall*.
> 
> Dittatura ideologica anche sul dizionario. E vabbè, queste sono cose importanti per i progressisti ebeti. I vostri figli vanno a squola da 'sta gente. Auguri.


Un buon motivo per non approvare sta porcata


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che è pensavo fosse un errore di battitura....


No, magari! E' la nuova moda di distruggere la lingua italiana per la parità dei generi. Il genere maschile nella lingua italiana la vogliono togliere, solo femminile e plurale, quindi hanno inventato la * per cancellare il genere maschile nelle parole tutti, tutto, oltre tutto vogliono togliere il lui e e il loro.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, magari! E' la nuova moda di distruggere la lingua italiana per la parità dei generi. Il genere maschile nella lingua italiana la vogliono togliere, solo femminile e plurale, quindi hanno inventato la * per cancellare il genere maschile nelle parole tutti, tutto, oltre tutto vogliono togliere il lui e e il loro.


La Murgia in alcuni articoli lo sta già facendo  .


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Murgia in alcuni articoli lo sta già facendo  .


Qualcuno li fermi prima che sia troppo tardi. Io farei così: non comprare giornali, quotidiani e riviste che usano questo sistema, anche perché diventano illeggibili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, magari! E' la nuova moda di distruggere la lingua italiana per la parità dei generi. Il genere maschile nella lingua italiana la vogliono togliere, solo femminile e plurale, quindi hanno inventato la * per cancellare il genere maschile nelle parole tutti, tutto, oltre tutto vogliono togliere il lui e e il loro.


spetta, quindi il libro diventa i* libro?

pensavo che lo usassero per cancellare i plurali "solo maschili" che in realtà sono sia maschili che femminili.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un buon motivo per non approvare sta porcata



Disgraziati.


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spetta, quindi il libro diventa i* libro?
> 
> pensavo che lo usassero per cancellare i plurali "solo maschili" che in realtà sono sia maschili che femminili.


No lo usano su tutti i maschili che riguardano le persone esempio: ragazz*, i ragazz* solo che per ora non riescono a capire come sostituire l'articolo maschile sui soggetti comuni di persona, ovvero il ragazz*.

Erano partiti con l'idea che te hai scritto, ma poi qualche intellettuale femminista ha rincarato la dose iniziando ad omettere proprio tutto il genere maschile riferito alle persone. (animali e cose no) solo che tali "genie" non riescono ancora a rimpiazzare l'articolo maschile senza rendere la frase illeggibile.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2021)

non mi ero accorto di sta cosa degli * per fortuna, alle prossime elezioni disegnerò un bel pene gigante sulla scheda elettorale ,giusto per fargli sentire la presenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> No lo usano su tutti i maschili che riguardano le persone esempio: ragazz*, i ragazz* solo che per ora non riescono a capire come sostituire l'articolo maschile sui soggetti comuni di persona, ovvero il ragazz*.
> 
> Erano partiti con l'idea che te hai scritto, ma poi qualche intellettuale femminista ha rincarato la dose iniziando ad omettere proprio tutto il genere maschile riferito alle persone. (animali e cose no) solo che tali "genie" non riescono ancora a rimpiazzare l'articolo maschile senza rendere la frase illeggibile.


interessante.
dovrebbero prendersi qualche ***** nel cul* ogni tanto così magari sarebbero più in relax

ma l'obiettivo? l'uomo non è degno di essere scritto? protesta contro il genere maschile? qual è?


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2021)

S


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> interessante.
> dovrebbero prendersi qualche ***** nel cul* ogni tanto così magari sarebbero più in relax
> 
> ma l'obiettivo? l'uomo non è degno di essere scritto? protesta contro il genere maschile? qual è?


Sessismo, machismo, diseguaglianza di genere che secondo loro esiste nella lingua italiana quando si parla in maschile. Non a caso hanno creato parole come "La Sindaca" "La Ministra" e "La arbitra".


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> No lo usano su tutti i maschili che riguardano le persone esempio: ragazz*, i ragazz* solo che per ora non riescono a capire come sostituire l'articolo maschile sui soggetti comuni di persona, ovvero il ragazz*.
> 
> Erano partiti con l'idea che te hai scritto, ma poi qualche intellettuale femminista ha rincarato la dose iniziando ad omettere proprio tutto il genere maschile riferito alle persone. (animali e cose no) solo che tali "genie" non riescono ancora a rimpiazzare l'articolo maschile senza rendere la frase illeggibile.



Femministe (e altri movimenti) che evitano accuratamente di dire anche la minima parola contro le violenze alle donne del regime Talebano.

Chissà per quale contorta ragione.

Io un'idea ce l'ho, ma se la scrivo poi vengo accusato, come al solito, di essere un gombloddisdah paranoico.

Però, paranoico o meno, alla fine i fatti sono questi, eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> S
> 
> Sessismo, machismo, diseguaglianza di genere che secondo loro esiste nella lingua italiana quando si parla in maschile. Non a caso hanno creato parole come "La Sindaca" "La Ministra" e "La arbitra".


e quindi per equilibrare il tutto creano la arbitra (e lo posso anche accettare) ma tolgono l'arbitr*. che poi non lo tolgono, ma lo scrivono con l'asterisco!
c'è gente che le segue anche ste robe... ma dove vogliamo andare santidddddiiiiooooooooooooo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

Tra poco una nuova puntata. Chissà oggi come le aiuteranno, per tenere in piedi il circo LGBT...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

Ora l'intesa. Forza avversari, anche se mi sembrano i soliti scarsoni messi apposta per favorire le campionesse.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

Wow! Ancora campionesse, contro le avversarie che ne hanno fatte a malapena 2 all'intesa. Uahahahahahahah. Com'è diventato brutto e triste sto gioco.


----------



## smallball (20 Agosto 2021)

Assomiglia moltissimo alla Corista di Altrimenti Ci Arrabbiamo dove cantava Bud Spencer


----------



## sampapot (20 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A chi interessa, è questa qui.


mi sembra che non sposti gli equilibri mondiali....sono più tranquillo


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2021)

A me pare che in determinati ambiti tipo appunto televisione moda showbiz ecc questa gente è solo avantaggiata altro che discriminata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2021)

Ecco un buon esempio, la porcata Zan verrà invocata per ogni cavolata come questa, fino ad arrivare al reato d'opinione.
E tantissimi giudici applicheranno la legge in questo modo, non aspettano altro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> interessante.
> dovrebbero prendersi qualche ***** nel cul* ogni tanto così magari sarebbero più in relax
> 
> ma l'obiettivo? l'uomo non è degno di essere scritto? protesta contro il genere maschile? qual è?


Protagonismo, nulla di più ne nulla di meno


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel gioco e in altre situazioni porta gli occhiali. Buona visione  .


bella come la fame in Burundi...

azz ho fatto bodyshaming...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Dai che oggi faranno un'altra "impresa", contro avversari scarsi scelti apposta. Per la cronaca gli altri anni non era così. È dall'anno scorso che costruiscono a tavolino questi "campioni" fenomeni da baraccone che li rendono grandi apposta mettendogli avversari di bassissimo livello. I campioni veri, tipo i Parenti Stretti, i Tre di Denari quando lo conduceva Amadeus, oppure I Tre Forcellini nella prima edizione di Liorni, vincevano contro avversari bravi e facevano quasi 20 parole all'intesa contro gli avversari che facevano 10 punti ad essere buoni. Queste, che sono scarse come i precedenti campioni di questa edizione se paragonate a quelli bravi, faticano ad arrivare a 10.

Ecco una vera intesa vincente, di quando il programma era meno "truccato" e più genuino. Gli sfidanti erano dei campionissimi in confronto a quelle di adesso.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Eliminate! Siiiiii.


----------

